

Ask HN: What is the best way to implement feedback form on my site? - sochix


======
FroshKiller
That depends on the nature of your site, why you care about feedback, and what
kind of feedback you hope to get.

~~~
sochix
Simple form with e-mail and questions from site visitor. I want to do it
without server.

